# Where can i find blue rat babies (Essex)



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I would love a russian blue baby rattie or two. I was wondering where i could find a breeder in the Essex area. I thought maybe i could swap two of my roans for two gorgeous blues. Im not sure if this has been done before, etc. If you breed blues please PM me, thanks and kindest regards Kayleigh.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry but no _good_ breeder is going to 'swop' two of your what, pet-shop bred/accidental babies for two well bred blues. It just isn't going to happen. If anyone does then they would be the type i'd certainly never give any of my animals to

Why is colour so important anyway? You have just had 2 litters of beautiful rats, and now you are wanting to swop them for blues?  How very sad

You said you can't keep all the babies (which is quite understandable given the numbers), but then to even think about swapping 2 of them for a 'better colour'. I think thats horrible 

Colour shouldn't be important. Yes we all look and think Oooooh that 'blue' ones nice or that 'black eyed siamese' is nice etc. But when you have 2 litters of perfectly good babies needing homes you need to put them first and not your own wants/needs.

I just can't believe you are even considering it


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I have to agree that I find it very sad when pets become almost accessories. Give me any animal/colour/breed and I will adore them for life.

Good luck on your search anyway


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I also agree with Pinkchi. Why would you want to swap a pair of your girls that you've already go to know for a pair that could be absolutly evil? It's unsettling for a rat to move about a lot. If you want a pair of blues then you can put your name down on a breeders waiting list when your current girls are getting older.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Really sorry to of offended you , i can totally see where your coming from looking back at my thread. Its not that all i want is blues, because i think my two litters are gorgeous, im keeping a fair amount of them luckily my parents are being great. Maybe a russian blue would be a ratty i should look for in the future. this has made me sound like an absolutely awful owner  and i can assure you im not, so please dont think i am. colour/marking isnt important, its the love you have for the individual animal. Im trying so hard to find forever homes for these babies because i care so much. Im keeping 6, if i didnt care id just put them into a rescue straight away and forget about them. Once again i feel truly awful and sorry, please take my apologies.



Pinkchi said:


> Sorry but no _good_ breeder is going to 'swop' two of your what, pet-shop bred/accidental babies for two well bred blues. It just isn't going to happen. If anyone does then they would be the type i'd certainly never give any of my animals to
> 
> Why is colour so important anyway? You have just had 2 litters of beautiful rats, and now you are wanting to swop them for blues?  How very sad
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Your right hun, they arent accessories and my pets are adored for life. They are given all the love, care and attention they need.



ajohnson said:


> I have to agree that I find it very sad when pets become almost accessories. Give me any animal/colour/breed and I will adore them for life.
> 
> Good luck on your search anyway


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I went to my breeder purely because she has blues, although I've got a Siamese, mink and black hooded and picking up a Russian blue Rex (rescue) a lighter blue and a agouti Rex 

I don't see why you can't ask for a certain colour, same with animals when we got the dogs we wanted liver and not black black fur makes me sneeze for a start lol

I think breeders would only swap if you had good line etc and they wanted new blood as such, I would ask if you really want two to be put on a breeders list I'm sure I found an email addy that will give you breeders in your area


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with wanting a certain colour. Alot of people hold out for their preferred colours. 

But I think the way in which you posted, asking to 'swop 2 roans for 2 blues', it doesn't quite work like that.

If your only allowed to keep 6 babies, then why are you asking for blues? As your clearly not allowed to keep anymore than what you have?

And swopping 2 out of the 6 you are keeping would be awful 

I totally understand you cannot keep them all and are doing your best to find them good loving homes. But swopping 2 for blues just isn't nice. Its like replacing them because they aren't a nice enough colour for you something.

If you want blue rats, your best bet is to find some good breeders who breed for the variety you want and see about getting yourself put on their waiting list when you know you will be able to have some.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting a particular colour but the way you worded your post sent alarm bells ringing in my head!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Some russian blues can be terrible for trying to introduce to others, ive had my far share of them.

they may look nice but they cant be little buggers when it comes ot other rats.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Some russian blues can be terrible for trying to introduce to others, ive had my far share of them.
> 
> they may look nice but they cant be little buggers when it comes ot other rats.


Variety has no influence on behaviour....their line and individual traits do though.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> *Some *russian blues can be terrible for trying to introduce to others, ive had my far share of them.
> 
> they may look nice but they cant be little buggers when it comes ot other rats.





spoiled_rat said:


> Variety has no influence on behaviour....their line and individual traits do though.


I said some not all.

:frown2:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Your terminology suggested that their behaviour was somehow related to the fact that they were Russian Blue


----------



## Kyzordz (May 16, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I said some not all.
> 
> :frown2:


But it isn't at all because they're russian blue


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Kyzordz said:


> But it isn't at all because they're russian blue


No bt i noticed it more in RB than the other varities ive had, although i havent had one of every variety.

Maybe in future ill keep my mouth shut in future and not offer an opinion :biggrin:

My last response to this thread and these people. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kyzordz (May 16, 2011)

Fairynuff  Was just saying, is all. I could easily say something similar like, mink rats need neutering more often than others. But that would also be complete nonsense


----------



## lillyland (Jun 20, 2010)

Some agoutis are harder to intro to others
Some siamese are harder to intro to others
Some roans are harder to intro to others
Some black dumbos are harder to intro to others...


I've had experience of all of the above being absolute nightmares to intro, however, i would never say that it was anything to do with their colour :thumbup1:


----------



## Nimbus Stud (Sep 2, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> No bt i noticed it more in RB than the other varities ive had, although i havent had one of every variety.
> 
> Maybe in future ill keep my mouth shut in future and not offer an opinion :biggrin:
> 
> My last response to this thread and these people. :thumbup1:


I've had this as well, my RB lines are otherwise fantastic, it's the females I've noticed that are that little bit more dominant when intro'd than the boys though. Not outright damned vicious like some badly bred lines but definitely more 'bossy'.

I know exactly what you mean about 'these people' as well...by they are getting everywhere....lmao.

OP,

I would wait a while, until some of yours are older, then find a really nicely bred RB, BB or PB they are well worth waiting for. Along witht he above advice from YR and myself I'd personally go with PB or BB as they tend to be easier to intro.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thankyou for the advice, im going to concentrate on our little bubbas  and maybe a blue would be a lovely ratty for the future.



Nimbus Stud said:


> I've had this as well, my RB lines are otherwise fantastic, it's the females I've noticed that are that little bit more dominant when intro'd than the boys though. Not outright damned vicious like some badly bred lines but definitely more 'bossy'.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about 'these people' as well...by they are getting everywhere....lmao.
> 
> ...


----------



## StaceyC (Mar 6, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> No bt i noticed it more in RB than the other varities ive had, although i havent had one of every variety.


Have they been from a similar place/breeder? Could be a case of bad traits being passed along a line.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Thankyou for the advice, im going to concentrate on our little bubbas  and maybe a blue would be a lovely ratty for the future.


I agree. Maybe in a year it would be a good idea as at the moment you have a glut of rats about the same age which you will expect to lose/get sick at around about the same time.

This is what I have been trying to avoid with my group but I've failed just because I take the neediest of rats and they all seemed to come at once at about the same age. If greatest need wasn't part of my criteria then I would have a more even spread of ages.


----------

